
Ask HN: What are some resources on Distributed Systems for a beginner? - fathas
I&#x27;m looking to learn more about distributed systems. I found some resources in the form of tech podcasts or articles, but they usually assume that the listener&#x2F;reader already knows the basics.
Any resources for a beginner?
======
qohen
Mikito Takada (AKA mixu) has a free book called _Distributed systems: for fun
and profit_ that you can read online or download:

[http://book.mixu.net/distsys/](http://book.mixu.net/distsys/)

From the introduction:

 _In this text I 've tried to provide a more accessible introduction to
distributed systems. To me, that means two things: introducing the key
concepts that you will need in order to have a good time reading more serious
texts, and providing a narrative that covers things in enough detail that you
get a gist of what's going on without getting stuck on details._

Also, it covers some relatively recent tools/techniques that are used in the
real-world:

 _I wanted a text that would bring together the ideas behind many of the more
recent distributed systems - systems such as Amazon 's Dynamo, Google's
BigTable and MapReduce, Apache's Hadoop and so on._

